# Size poll



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Rojo 47lb at 15 months


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

60lbs doesn't really go high enough.

My boy is 65lbs and only 10months


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's 50lbs at 16 months
would you like me to add a poll zigzag?, although not sure how I could correlate age/weight.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Ruby's 50lbs at 16 months
> would you like me to add a poll zigzag?, although not sure how I could correlate age/weight.


I think I need to go to specsavers,,,,,didn't see the poll at the top lol!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorry, owner of a 13 week old puppy and interested in this but would also be interested in height/size too


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I voted 40-45 lbs. our Ruby is 41 lbs at 22 months. We love our petite girl!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy is 16 kilo and 22 inches at the shoulder, and now 20 months of age..


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley - 40lbs @ 14 months

Cooper - 55lbs @ 8 months


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max - 53lb at 11 months
Skyy - 42 lb at 22 months


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto is 52lbs @ about 14 months


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

My "little" girl is only 34.1lb/15.5kg. 

She's a year old TODAY! : :-*


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Elza!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My big boy, Willie, weighs 70 pounds, and has been as high as 75 pounds. He can easily get that heavy if I am a little too generous with the between meal treats. He's a "Big and Tall"! He is also very muscular... not flabby!! Always on the move at almost six years old. ;D ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer - 45 lbs and 26 months...ok, I guess I could say two years old. But then he doesn't sound like my puppy anymore. 😍

Penny- 32 lbs and 7 months


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the AKC has conformation measurements - even if you do not show most quality breeders try to stay in these limits - why ? it is the standard for the breed !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't vote. All three of my Vs are different weights.
Lucy female 40lbs
June female low 50s
Cash male close to 60


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

From doing a lot of reading, I've learned that there are two different breed standards for the Vizsla -- American Kennel Club (AKC) and the Hungarian standard. The Hungarians tend to be quite a bit larger. Of course, the dog pound where I got Willie has NO standards! LOL! Just looking for homes for the homeless.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Elroy went to the vet last night and he's down to 59 pounds from 62. And as the vet noted, all muscle!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We voted <40 as Gracie is weighing in at 38.5 at 17+ months. She must have grown a bit over the last month because she gained a pound but is looking skinnier.

The poll might be more useful if someone splits this into two threads -- how much does your Male V weigh and how much does your Female V weigh. 

Just an idea!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

VictoriaW said:


> We voted <40 as Gracie is weighing in at 38.5 at 17+ months. She must have grown a bit over the last month because she gained a pound but is looking skinnier.
> 
> _*The poll might be more useful if someone splits this into two threads -- how much does your Male V weigh and how much does your Female V weigh.
> 
> Just an idea!*_


 don't think that's possible in this thread now, but it would be easy to state in posts whether your V is male or female.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

At 2 1/2 years old, My boy Kauzy is a lean, mean 42 lbs. He's a vizsla/black mouth cur mix, so god only knows where he's suppose to be. Its interesting to see full grown V weights vary from 35-70 lbs. Quite a broad spectrum


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Couldn't vote since I have 2.

Luna is about 41 pounds (1.5 years) and Flynn is about 57 pounds (7.5 years). Up until he was 5 or so, he was much thinner and closer to 50 lbs.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> Couldn't vote since I have 2.
> 
> Luna is about 41 pounds (1.5 years) and Flynn is about 57 pounds (7.5 years). Up until he was 5 or so, he was much thinner and closer to 50 lbs.


you can now, I've re-set the parameters to 4 votes


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

My Bella is around seven months and weight 45 pounds and she is skinny.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley is 42 pounds, lean and muscular 15 months old.


----------



## se607apt (Nov 14, 2012)

Buddy is 7 years old and currently weights 62 pounds, he is a big boy. My husband was over feeding him and his weight was 71 pounds, but the vet and I thought that was too much, so I put him on a diet, and he has been his current 62 pounds since early August.


----------

